# emerge unermerge aber wie?????

## Udo

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe mittels emerge  --update world so einige Pakete geupdatet.

Nun muss ich lieder feststellen,das die alten Pakete noch drauf sind,wie z.B. der kernel 2.4.18.

Ich habe in der Docu erfahren,das man die Pakete nur einzeln unmergen kann,stimmt das?

Ich habe soviele jetzt doppelt drauf,das ich doch nicht alle durchsuchen kann ob die zwei Versionen vorhanden sind.

Gibts da eine einfache Lösung die älteren Pakete alle zusammen runterzuschmeißen?

Wär toll,wenn es ne einfache Möglichkeit gäbe.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Tharkun

Lies mal Doku, zum Beispiel emerge --help.

clean (-c short option)

              Cleans the system by removing outdated packages which will not

              remove functionalities or prevent your system from working.

----------

## Udo

Ja das steht da,wenn mein System damit nacher nicht mehr läuft,ist es nicht das was ich suche.

      unmerge (-C short option)

              WARNING: This action can remove important

packages!

Ist diese Option vielleicht die richtige?

       prune (-P short option)

              WARNING: This action can remove important

packages!

              Removes all older versions of a package fr

om your system.

              This action doesn't always verify the poss

ible binary

              incompatibility between versions and can t

hus remove essential

              dependencies from your system.

              The argument format is the same as for the

 clean action.

----------

## Udo

Ich hbae es ausprobiert,aber er verlang nach eindeutigen Paketenamen,das heisst ich muss die nicht benötigten Pakete angeben,was mir aber zu aufwändig erscheint.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Tharkun

Augen auf beim Eierkauf!

Hast du mal verglichen was ich gepostet habe und was du grade gepostet hast ? Was ich gepostet habe ist clean (kurzoption -c) was du anschleppst ist unmerge oder -C bzw prune oder -P wieso benutzt du nicht einfach clean ? Da steht klipp und klar, dass es nicht wegwirft, was wichtig sein könnte (im Gegensatz zu -C oder -P)

----------

## Udo

Ja,ist immer peinlich wenn man nicht versteht was man liest:-)

Danke,das was du gepostest hast war das was ich suche.

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht:-)

Gruß Udo

----------

